
Congress votes to disallow consumers from suing Equifax - esalazar
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/24/congress-votes-to-disallow-consumers-from-suing-equifax-and-other-companies-with-arbitration-agreements/
======
runesoerensen
The current title is misleading. It's not yet clear what effects the new rule
would have had on Equifax, and in any case it would've applied to a lot more
companies than just Equifax.

Better source (and title): "Consumer Bureau Loses Fight to Allow More Class-
Action Suits" [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/24/business/senate-vote-
wall...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/24/business/senate-vote-wall-street-
regulation.html)

~~~
parent5446
Hell, the article itself ends with "It’s not entirely clear what effect, if
any, this would have on the Equifax situation specifically, since the company
has voluntarily limited the scope of its arbitration terms, although clearly
it is a serious blow to consumer protections at large."

They clearly were aiming for a more click-baity headline. People want to read
more about Equifax I guess.

------
c517402
Sadly, this is the way many federal laws come to be. Agencies and Bureaus in
the executive branch propose rules(laws) and if congress doesn't specifically
vote them down, they become federal statutes.

I'm glad to see congress actually exercising it's oversight instead of letting
the executive branch run so much of everything.

But, I wish it hadn't exercised it's oversight on this specific matter.

